# Upgrading R10 to 6.4a?



## dkperez (May 1, 2012)

Yet ANOTHER happy Direct Tv user with an R10 that isn't getting local channels.

I upgraded a while back, adding a larger disk. I'm reading that I now need 6.4a for this thing to work correctly.

Can someone tell me WHICH of the downloads I need from here to just get the upgrade? I don't care about the other stuff, or Instacake (whatever that is), just want to do a (hopefully) simple upgrade to 6.4a so the stinking guide will work correctly.

I sent a question to the store and got a form email back, but I can't even log in to see my "ticket", so I'm not sure how to proceed.

For $10 it's worth downloading. If it's the $40 thing I may as well let Weaknees do all the work for me for the extra $10.


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

If your unit is not hacked, since the 6.4a software is now being sent from the satellite again, all you probably need to do is hook up the phone line and make a call home.


----------



## dkperez (May 1, 2012)

I'm not sure how all this is SUPPOSED to work, but I'm getting very different stories from different people:

DTV: Nope. No problem. We don't know anything about anyone losing any channels. And no update to 6.4a is available as far as we know.
DVRUpgrade: We don't support anything and we won't tell you anything. Click as he hangs up
Weaknees: You don't need the satellite. Just plug into the phone line and force repeated calls. If there IS an update available, it'll get installed. I did this yesterday, and spent an hour or so calling "home"... I got SOME update after 5 or 6 phone calls, and it churned on it for a while, but when it was done there was no "pending" anything message, and the software still appears to be 6.1
Tivo: We don't know. I can't even FIND any such thing as 6.4a. 
Other forums: DTV and Tivo are TALKING, and EVENTUALLY the 6.4a update MAY BE PUT BACK IN THE STREAM.
Here: Hook up everything and phone home, and the update will get installed. This one is exactly the opposite of everything I've read in every forum, where the victims of DTV are NOT getting the update automatically any more (when it stopped, I have no idea)...

So, has ANYONE ACTUALLY HAD THEIR DVR R10 UPDATE ITSELF FROM 6.1 OR 6.2 OR WHATEVER TO 6.4a SINCE YOU LOST WHATEVER CHANNELS YOU LOST? 'Cause it's going to be a major pain in the neck to get a phone line AND a satellite feed that ISN'T in the SWM to a place where I can put the DVR.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Forcing repeated calls is pointless.


----------



## mchappell (Jul 1, 2008)

I've seen a couple of references to the fact that 6.4a is back in the stream.

My box has been connected to a phone line since this started a couple of weeks back. Both calls ('Service Connection' and 'Service Data Download') completed successfully today - one at 2:00AM, the other at 5:30PM.

Is there any way to determine if 6.4a has been staged on my box? How/when exactly does the phone call trigger the update to take place? Is a reset/reboot necessary?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## tecnofile (Feb 9, 2006)

I had 6.4a show up on my hdvr2 box in the last week with a file date of 4-22-12. I just ran slicer on it yesterday and it seems ok, except my fa120 isnt working. Im still working on that through the serial bash. If your box has any hacked connectivity you could see if you have 6.4a by running "echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh" at a prompt.


----------



## tecnofile (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh forgot to mention, after slicing the 6.4a my locals are all back!


----------



## mchappell (Jul 1, 2008)

My understanding is that without hardware hacking, there's no way to get into the R10 via network or serial port.


----------



## mchappell (Jul 1, 2008)

Interestingly, the 'Service Data Download' shows a 'Last Attempt' of 'May 4', and a 'Last Successful Attempt' of 'May 2'. Is this the procedure where the new software is downloaded? Any idea why it might fail? Any way to force a retry?


----------

